# Moving in 2.5 weeks!



## PotterWatch (May 9, 2013)

We are moving to our new farm in 17 days!  I can't believe it's that soon already!  We have sold all of our sheep and goats and will be processing the rest of our meat chickens next week.  We have a bunch of household stuff we still have to sell and lots of packing left.  The move itself will be interesting since we are bringing our four large dogs with us (two of them are 9 month old Pyr mixes who are outside only dogs and have never left the farm since they came here at 9 weeks old).  My husband is driving the Pyr pups and the trailer with all our stuff and he plans on taking 3-4 days.  I am driving my van with the kids and the other two dogs and I plan on taking about 6 days.  It's certainly going to be an adventure!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 9, 2013)

You are moving to SC right??


----------



## Southern by choice (May 9, 2013)

No, Virginia I think !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe even close to a few others on here!

It is VA right Potter?!


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 9, 2013)

I don't want to rain on your moving parade it sounds like quite the great adventure but....

if you can, go to the vet and get some meds for your lgd's.  I moved from CO to MO, I didn't have a trailer to put my dog in. She rode in the car with 2 other dogs.  By Vale she was puking and pooping and didn't stop till somewhere in KS!
It was all over the backseat, we were all miserable!

She wasn't leash broke when we left but by the time we got there she sure was! If your guys aren't I'd do it now! potty breaks were adventuresome to say the least! 

But if we'd of had some Xanax or something like that I think she'd of been so much better. Poor girl had never been off the mountain, never in a car longer than a few minute's and not leash broke! Carsick to boot!

Even though your sweeties will be riding with your hubby in a trailer, I bet you'd like to know they weren't freaking out! You can talk to the vet and get some "just in case medicine".  If it were me, I'd probably pre dose then let it wear off to see how they were. but if you don't want to medicate before then you could just have it on hand.

Good luck and I wish you all the fun and happiness you can find in your new adventure!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 9, 2013)

*Wow congrats! Time is coming so soon!!! Can't wait to see your new farm and big adventures!!! *


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations on the move!  What a great adventure.  Opportunites like this don't happen often.  I am sure you will make the best of every moment!  Safe travels!


----------

